# SP's: What animal represents your type?



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

According to SP types, what animal best represents ISTP, ISFP, ESTP, and ESFP?

****

This thread is part of a series...

http://personalitycafe.com/sjs-temp...585-sjs-what-animal-represents-your-type.html
http://personalitycafe.com/nts-temp...601-nts-what-animal-represents-your-type.html
http://personalitycafe.com/nfs-temp...609-nfs-what-animal-represents-your-type.html

Thread to discuss all types' animal representation: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/984698-animals-each-type-why.html


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

ESFP - **** sapiens


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

The red spirit said:


> ESFP - **** sapiens


Not **** sapien sapiens? **** sapiens sapiens - definition of **** sapiens sapiens by The Free Dictionary


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Not **** sapien sapiens? **** sapiens sapiens - definition of **** sapiens sapiens by The Free Dictionary


like hell they are different


----------



## Ryosuke93 (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## mightynim (Jun 15, 2015)

ISTPs are mushrooms.
They lurk where you won't find them.
Can create structure out of shit.
Also they don't care that you asked for an animal because fuck your rules.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

ESFP - monkey, dragon or rabbit


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

ISFP - @#*! cat. You're not the boss of me. You are my associate. Let me out.. On second thought, let me in. I want to chill by the windows and please do not interrupt my alone time. I love music. Listen to the song of my people.. Meowmeowmeow.. mew..


----------



## Jacked Rabid (Feb 28, 2017)

I am the owl, observing silently until noticed.
I am the wolf, protecting my family. 
I am the weasel, far more powerful and swift than I may appear.
I am the raven, making use of what of I find.
I am the crab, recovering in time from most loss that would be crippling for others.
I am the chameleon, adapting to my environment to go undetected.
I am the badger, chasing away those who disrupt my sanctuary.
I am the bear, content with what is available.
I am the fox, often gone before your second glance can confirm my presence.
I am the ferret, hard to keep in, hard to keep out.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

I've heard everything from mice to wolves for ISFPs. 

Probably some sort of ungulate. Docile, flighty, generally live in herds, definitely not predatory, protective of their young and ill. Sounds like ISFP to me.


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

I have a lot in common with cats and coyotes.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Eagle ftw


----------



## TwoStepsAhead (Feb 21, 2017)

panda


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

tbh personally I have always felt best represented by gray wolves 
though I can see myself in foxes, as well. 

even though I'm obviously a dog person lol I'd agree with the person that suggested a cat to sort of stereotype ISFPs as a whole; though maybe not a house-cat. what about one of those small wildcats--an ocelot or a Serval cat? Our type can be pretty gritty and unpredictable


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

TwoStepsAhead said:


> panda


Wait a minute. . How did you get in here?!


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

For SPs I nominate the tiger! : )


----------



## BearRun (Mar 3, 2017)

A cougar maybe. I've seen mountain lions out in the open before. I don't hunt and I don't think of myself as predatory but I've felt like there was something there.


----------

